
The Tragedy of the Re-Auth - jessaustin
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2013/03/06/Tragedy-of-the-Identity-Commons
======
jessaustin
I've got no argument with, "If... you find yourself about to say “But you
shouldn’t want to do X” for any value of X, you should be nervous." When he
nearly proposes repealing HIPAA (which might be a good idea for other
reasons!), however, he's in the weeds. If there is a disagreement between the
real world and your protocol, your protocol is wrong.

